# sawmill,millwork southeast minnesota



## highballhagen (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just sawed down a bunch of standing white oak timber and I would like to make it into hardwood flooring.
Does anybody know of a sawmill in Southern Minnesota that will saw lumber and mill it into hardwood flooring. Right now logs are in southwest Minnesota by Lac Qui Parle county but I live south of Saint Paul about 20 minutes. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the Woodmiser folks can supply contact info, it may be worth getting in touch with them. You may want to search here for folks who have mills as well.


----------



## MNRelic (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven't been there in awhile, but you might check with Shady Haven Tree Farms. They are in Oronoco, MN (North of Rochester) just west of HWY 52.

Another contact who might be able to point you to a SE MN sawmill is Hartzell Wood Stock in Lime Springs, IA.


----------

